# Zoro Vs. Sabo



## Ekkologix (Sep 8, 2015)

Seeing as how did Luffy and Zoro push the admiral Fujitora from his footing while Sabo didn't, I'm starting to wonder if Sabo is really above their levels.

*Location:* Dressrosa's Colosseum

*Distance:* Melee (1 to 10 meters).

*Mindsets:* Giving it their best. Do not intent to lose at any costs.

*Conditions:* 
- All characters are Post time-skip.
- Assume Zoro's CoA to be a tiny bit above Luffy's CoA.
- Assume Zoro's average Asura attacks to hit about as hard as G4 Leo Bazooka.

*Restrictions:* None; unless specified in the scenario.


*The Scenarios:*

*S1: Zoro Vs. Sabo*
- Sabo does not have the Mera Mera No Mi.

*S2: Zoro Vs. Sabo*
- Sabo has the Mera Mera No Mi (un-mastered).

*S3: Zoro Vs. Sabo* (hypothesized battle, AKA hype based)
- Sabo has the Mera Mera No Mi (fully mastered).
- Zoro has developed the Asura into a mode that last longer than G4.
- Zoro opens his other eye (you are free to estimate how much power this gives him)


Does Zoro's Haki slashes overwhelm Sabo's claws? Or Sabo's physical strength breaks Zoro's morales?

Go   (please try to state difficulty aswell).


----------



## Yuki (Sep 8, 2015)

S1: Sabo high dif

S2: Sabo higher end of mid dif

S3: Sabo lower end of mid dif

Asura is not a mode, other eye is BS. 0 power up.


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 8, 2015)

Juvia. said:


> S1: Sabo high dif
> 
> S2: Sabo higher end of mid dif
> 
> ...



lol thought you were banned.

OT: Thats why its a hype battle. You assume things. Sabo didn't master his DF but you assume it.


----------



## Amol (Sep 8, 2015)

Doflamingo mid diffed Law _without_ going all out.
Sabo is stronger than DD and Zoro weaker than Law.
The best diff Zoro can offer here is Mid(low). Even that is a best case scenario for him.


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 8, 2015)

The only time time law had ever been in top form was when he was fending off fujitora and flamingo at the same time.

Mid low is essentially burgess.

Zoro is much faster, has far more flexibile skillsets and is capable of far more powerful moves than Burgess.


----------



## Amol (Sep 8, 2015)

Canute I distinctly remember you arguing that Burgess didn't give mid diff .
What changed ? 
Well Zoro beats Burgess with high diff so it is not like there is some huge difference in them.


Canute87 said:


> The only time time law had ever been in top form was when he was fending off fujitora and flamingo at the same time.



I agree . Law wasn't in his top form.
But on the same time DD also wasn't going all out. Awakening helped DD survive G4.
So Law being in top form and DD going all out cancels each other (i still think that Law wasn't that far from his top but that is a conversation for another time).
So DD mid diffs Law either way.


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 8, 2015)

Amol said:


> Doflamingo mid diffed Law _without_ going all out.
> Sabo is stronger than DD and Zoro weaker than Law.
> The best diff Zoro can offer here is Mid(low). Even that is a best case scenario for him.



So Zoro with Asura and his full power is still _weaker_ than Law?

This is sad. You just implied that Luffy can solo his entire crew with a reasonable difficulty...


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 8, 2015)

Amol said:


> Canute I distinctly remember you arguing that Burgess didn't give mid diff .
> What changed ?
> Well Zoro beats Burgess with high diff so it is not like there is some huge difference in them.



You said low mid right?


----------



## Freechoice (Sep 8, 2015)

S1: Zoro Vs. Sabo

Sabo mid diff

S2: Zoro Vs. Sabo

Sabo low diff

S3: Zoro Vs. Sabo

Sabo mid diff


----------



## Amol (Sep 8, 2015)

Canute87 said:


> You said low mid right?



Mid(low).
Lower end of Mid difficulty.


----------



## Freechoice (Sep 8, 2015)

Wait what the fuck is his other eye meant to do?


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 8, 2015)

Amol said:


> Mid(low).
> Lower end of Mid difficulty.



Sabo did have to use some high end moves against burgess.

I just assumed that translates into some kind of difficulty more than low.


----------



## Dunno (Sep 8, 2015)

lol said:


> Wait what the fuck is his other eye meant to do?



Zoro actually has never had any vision in his right eye. If he opens his left one he'll be able to see again, which might help a bit.


----------



## tanman (Sep 8, 2015)

Sabo mid diff.
Sabo low diff. (Burgess and Zoro are probs on roughly the same level. And I think Mera Sabo v Burgess was probably low diff, but maybe it was mid)
Sabo low diff.


----------



## giantbiceps (Sep 8, 2015)

S1: Zoro Vs. Sabo
Mid-diff

S2: Zoro Vs. Sabo
Low-diff

S3: Zoro Vs. Sabo (hypothesized battle, AKA hype based)
Low-diff


----------



## God Movement (Sep 8, 2015)

Sabo beats the shit out of him.


----------



## Coruscation (Sep 8, 2015)

Sabo mid difficulty is the safest bet. Higher end of it without the Mera and a bit lower with it. Depending on who Zoro fights next and how he does, there's a small chance of the difficulty rising; probably a very small chance of it going down. 

Sabo doesn't have that much more power, if more at all, than Zoro from what we've seen. But he's definitely faster and more agile, and with the MMnM has increased ranged power plus aerial mobility. His feats are better and his portrayal, hype and standing superior. Zoro will have to do something absolutely extraordinary next arcs to stand on Sabo's level. With the quick rise of the SH he'll probably be there sooner rather than latter but not yet.


----------



## ThunderCunt (Sep 8, 2015)

Sabo should win in all scenarios.


----------



## Arkash (Sep 8, 2015)

S1 : Sabo wins extreme diff.
S2 : Sabo wins high (high) diff.
S3 : Zoro wins extreme diff.


----------



## Imagine (Sep 8, 2015)

Sabo mid diff all around. Maybe high diff on the lower end in S1


----------



## RileyD (Sep 8, 2015)

Luffy has better CoA than Zoro, Zoro just specializes in it.Just like Doflamingo's CoA is better than Vergos or Diamante even though they specialize in it wheras Doflamingo is a CoC specialist.
Asura- a move half as powerful as a g3 move is now as powerful casually as a high tier g4 move? LOL.
Your assumptions are all wildly incorrect, but if we take them as is Sabo loses, giving Zoro casual G4 level attacks with a pre-ts technique is retarded, with Zoro's actual power levels he loses all scenarios high-high diff/mid-high diff/high-mid diff.


----------



## MYJC (Sep 8, 2015)

I'd say Zoro can give Sabo high-diff without the fruit and high-end mid-diff with it. 

Straw Hats are chronically underrated here...at this point in the story I'd say that Zoro can probably give anybody that's not a Yonkou or Admiral high-diff. I doubt he'd go down as easily as Burgess.


Sabo without his fruit would be comparable to fighting Doflamingo without any string hax. Zoro wouldn't go down very easily.


----------



## gold ace (Sep 8, 2015)

Sabo low-mid diff


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Sep 8, 2015)

If Sabo wins at all its taking extreme diff

Sabo was impressive sure, but Zoro could also fodderize Bastille, troll Burgess, and tangle with Fujitora


----------



## Ekkologix (Sep 8, 2015)

I'll make sure I save this thread.

I'll bump it later for personal reasons


----------



## King plasma (Sep 8, 2015)

S1: Sabo high end of mid diff.

S2: Sabo mid diff.

S3: Sabo mid diff.


----------



## TheWiggian (Sep 9, 2015)

S1: Sabo high (low-mid) diff. 
S2: Sabo mid (high) - high (low) diff. 
S2: Sabo high (mid-high) diff. 

You all forget, while Sabo is 2nd in command at the revos, Zoro's close to be future PKs right hand and becoming the WSS.

If ya all think Sabo beats him with low-mid diff and got a better growth rate, then not even Luffy can beat his brother by EoS. 

Stop this Sabo wank, he barely did better than Luffy and Zoro in this arc.


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Sep 9, 2015)

Pirate King FM > Revos FM
WSS > Revos staff chief

EOS Zoro >> Sabo

Current Zoro = Sabo


----------



## Quipchaque (Sep 9, 2015)

Zoro will outlast Sabo in scenario 1 and 2 with extreme difficulty. Sabo wins scenario 3 mid or high difficulty.


----------



## Elite Uchiha (Sep 9, 2015)

Sabo wins all scenarios between mid (high) diff and mid (low) diff.


----------



## NUMBA1TROLL (Sep 9, 2015)

I don't see any vision of Zoro winning against Sabo, since I believe that Sabo is a bit stronger than Luffy currently.

That said, even Mera Sabo will need high diff to beat Zoro, only an admiral can mid diff Zoro at this point.


----------



## Raiden34 (Oct 6, 2015)

S-1 : Sabo mid-high diffs

S-2 : Sabo mid diffs

S-3 : Sabo low-mid diffs


----------



## Johnny Rain (Oct 6, 2015)

Zoro should give High difficulty to Sabo assuming he gives mid difficulty to an Admiral.


----------



## Bernkastel (Oct 6, 2015)

Sabo wins every scenario with variations of mid diff.


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Oct 6, 2015)

Logically, Sabo should grab zoro's swords, and break them.


----------



## Raiden34 (Oct 6, 2015)

IchijiNijiSanji said:


> Logically, Sabo should grab zoro's swords, and break them.



So you think Zoro's haki isn't any better than Bastille's ?


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Oct 6, 2015)

Erkan12 said:


> So you think Zoro's haki isn't any better than Bastille's ?



It could be better, but Sabo shattered that sword instantly. 
But then again, he might not be able to break shusui

He also shattered burgess' weapon.


----------



## Magentabeard (Oct 6, 2015)

S1: Sabo extreme difficulty

S2: Sabo high difficulty

S3: Zoro with infinite Asura = infinite 1 shot ability

Zoro wins high difficulty


----------



## Tenma (Oct 6, 2015)

The disparity in the responses in this thread and the Sabo vs Sanji thread


----------



## Bernkastel (Oct 6, 2015)

IchijiNijiSanji said:


> It could be better, but Sabo shattered that sword instantly.
> But then again, he might not be able to break shusui
> 
> He also shattered burgess' weapon.



He should be called the ShatterMeister


----------



## Sumu (Oct 6, 2015)

Juvia. said:


> S1: Sabo high dif
> 
> S2: Sabo higher end of mid dif
> 
> ...


This

Lol @ Zoro's other eye power up


----------



## maupp (Oct 8, 2015)

Tenma said:


> The disparity in the responses in this thread and the Sabo vs Sanji thread



Well not surprising unless you're one of those who believe Sanji = Zoro or Zoro is only a bit stronger than Sanji.

As to this thread Sabo isn't beating the likes of Zoro, Luffy etc mid diff unlike what some want to believe. He's beating them but higher than mid diff. Luffy and Zoro have been shown to be able to exchange blows with admirals now, saying they get mauled mid diff or lower by Sabo is disregarding what transpired in Dressrossa and how Oda handled them.(Zoro pushed an Admiral with a nameless attack while Luffy bruised an admiral and had him huffing)


----------



## maupp (Oct 8, 2015)

IchijiNijiSanji said:


> It could be better, but Sabo shattered that sword instantly.
> But then again, he might not be able to break shusui
> 
> He also shattered burgess' weapon.



Zoro>>>Burgess 

Sabo isn't breaking Zoro's swords


----------



## Etherborn (Oct 8, 2015)

Pushing someone from their footing doesn't mean shit...


----------



## Finalbeta (Oct 8, 2015)

Sabo high diffs Zoro without Mera and mid (high) diffs him with Mera

I think that Sabo would very high-extreme diff Doffy overall

When he will master Mera he will take down Doffy with high (low) diff


----------



## Raiden34 (Oct 8, 2015)

maupp said:


> Zoro>>>Burgess
> 
> Sabo isn't breaking Zoro's swords



Lmao, Zoro isn't much better than Burgess at all. Sabo would beat Zoro a little harder than Burgess, that's all.


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Oct 8, 2015)

Burgess is whack, he got fodderized by Sabo. That definitely isn't going to happen to Zoro.

OT: I don't know what to think about Luffy vs Fuji, Zoro vs Fuji, and Sabo vs Fuji.


----------



## convict (Oct 8, 2015)

Sabo beats Zoro within the wide spectrum of mid difficulty whether he has the Mera Mera or not.


----------



## maupp (Oct 8, 2015)

Sometimes when I read these threads I wonder if people are even aware at what stage of the manga we currently are. And it also seems there is this habit of disregarding cannon fact if they don't suit one perceived sense of the manga. 

After Oda showed us Luffy and Zoro exchanging blows with an Admiral, Law taking on Mingo and an Admiral for a bit, Mingo's level not being far off that of admirals etc, you still see people posting similar responses they did before the Dressrossa arc. Basically total ignorance of what transpired in Dressrossa.


----------



## Johnny Rain (Oct 8, 2015)

maupp said:


> Sometimes when I read these threads I wonder if people are even aware at what stage of the manga we currently are. And it also seems there is this habit of disregarding cannon fact if they don't suit one perceived sense of the manga.
> 
> After Oda showed us Luffy and Zoro exchanging blows with an Admiral, Law taking on Mingo and an Admiral for a bit, Mingo's level not being far off that of admirals etc, you still see people posting similar responses they did before the Dressrossa arc. Basically total ignorance of what transpired in Dressrossa.



It's like people forget *just 1 more arc from now *Luffy and Zoro will be fighting a Yonkou and their first mate and be certified top tiers that can stalemate admirals for a while.


----------



## gold ace (Oct 8, 2015)

Johnny Rain said:


> It's like people forget *just 1 more arc from now *Luffy and Zoro will be fighting a Yonkou and their first mate and be certified top tiers that can stalemate admirals for a while.



Zoro won't be able to fight equally to Admirals till the last arcs...


----------



## Johnny Rain (Oct 8, 2015)

gold ace said:


> Zoro won't be able to fight equally to Admirals till the last arcs...



Any Yonkou First mate would, as highlighted by Marco. Zoro will reach that *very *soon. By the last arc(s) he'll be above that level as highlighted by his parallel to Prime Rayleigh. Sanji may even surpass Vista or Jozu by the last arc too.


----------



## gold ace (Oct 8, 2015)

Johnny Rain said:


> Sanji may even surpass Vista or Jozu by the last arc too.



May?


----------



## Johnny Rain (Oct 8, 2015)

gold ace said:


> May?



Of course he will. Don't downplaying him.


----------



## gold ace (Oct 8, 2015)

Johnny Rain said:


> Of course he will. Don't downplaying him.



Your telling me not to downplay him? When I'm the one saying hes equal to Zoro?


----------



## Johnny Rain (Oct 8, 2015)

gold ace said:


> Your telling me not to downplay him? When I'm the one saying hes equal to Zoro?



Now that's either overhyping or plain stupidity.


----------



## gold ace (Oct 8, 2015)

Johnny Rain said:


> Now that's either overhyping or plain stupidity.



No, not really.


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Oct 8, 2015)

I place Zoro around the same level as Burgess, and we already saw what happened to him. From my perspective, Sabo would have stomped Burgess with or without MMnM, as his power increase has only been marginal in most cases.


----------



## maupp (Oct 8, 2015)

Johnny Rain said:


> It's like people forget *just 1 more arc from now *Luffy and Zoro will be fighting a Yonkou and their first mate and be certified top tiers that can stalemate admirals for a while.



People are so fecking thick in this place or on boards in forums in general. The funny thing is that most people are well aware of that but chose to ignore that or simply delude themselves somehow. 

Dressrossa was basically the platform where Oda lay a reasonable level from which his main and relevant character will start from to get to Yonkou level and such. Oda has foreshadowed encounters with Youkous since post skip started(to be exact since FI) and that moment is getting there fast. 

As far as Oda is concerned he's lay down a reasonable foundation from which his characters will start from(unlike what most tards on these board believe such as the likes of Luffy and co being low diff'd by admiral etc)  before their eventual meeting against Youkous in upcoming arcs. When I see people claim things such as Sabo mid diff the likes of Luffy or Admiral low diff them etc, I just can't help but wonder of certain people think things through and follow the manga at all. It's like Dressrossa never happened to these people


----------



## maupp (Oct 8, 2015)

King Itachi said:


> *I place Zoro around the same level as Burgess*, and we already saw what happened to him. From my perspective, Sabo would have stomped Burgess with or without MMnM, as his power increase has only been marginal in most cases.



You and that GoldAce kid should just stop writing since every time you attempt to do so you type down embarrassing things. I mean there has to be a limit to how ignorant one can be no matter how bad they fail at understanding the manga itself 

Or is it just you lots seeking attention or something


----------



## gold ace (Oct 8, 2015)

maupp said:


> You and that GoldAce kid should just stop writing since every time you attempt to do so you type down embarrassing things. I mean there has to be a limit to how ignorant one can be no matter how bad they fail at understanding the manga itself
> 
> Or is it just you lots seeking attention or something



You act that just cuz Burgess got fodderized by someone as strong as Sabo, Burgess is now fodder... Are you kidding? Sabo is just that strong. Sabo is right under an Admiral. I'd expect Sabo to fodderize Zoro just as he did against Burgess. 

Your the one that should stop wanking Zoro


----------



## Zooted (Oct 8, 2015)

S1: Sabo high diff
S2: Sabo mid diff
S3: lol


----------



## maupp (Oct 8, 2015)

gold ace said:


> You act that just cuz Burgess got fodderized by someone as strong as Sabo, Burgess is now fodder... Are you kidding? Sabo is just that strong. Sabo is right under an Admiral. I'd expect Sabo to fodderize Zoro just as he did against Burgess.
> 
> Your the one that should stop wanking Zoro



kids these days, not as smart as we used to be as kids


----------



## Johnny Rain (Oct 8, 2015)

gold ace said:


> You act that just cuz Burgess got fodderized by someone as strong as Sabo, Burgess is now fodder... Are you kidding? Sabo is just that strong. Sabo is right under an Admiral. I'd expect Sabo to fodderize Zoro just as he did against Burgess.
> 
> Your the one that should stop wanking Zoro



Luffy nor Zoro should get fodderized by any admiral. We saw how they were able to react to Fujitora while not participating at any where near full strength.


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Oct 8, 2015)

maupp said:


> You and that GoldAce kid should just stop writing since every time you attempt to do so you type down embarrassing things. I mean there has to be a limit to how ignorant one can be no matter how bad they fail at understanding the manga itself
> 
> Or is it just you lots seeking attention or something



And saying Zoro doesn't get stomped by Sabo isn't embarrassing? 
Sabo actually had a respectable fight against Fujitora and just acquired MMnM. Fujitora would have won the fight if they continued, but it would have been nothing less than high difficulty.

Zoro got pushed back like a small nuisance and would have died if Fujitora actually pursued him.


----------



## Johnny Rain (Oct 8, 2015)

King Itachi said:


> And saying Zoro doesn't get stomped by Sabo isn't embarrassing?
> Sabo actually had a respectable fight against Fujitora and just acquired MMnM. Fujitora would have won the fight if they continued, but it would have been nothing less than high difficulty.
> 
> Zoro got pushed back like a small nuisance and would have died if Fujitora actually pursued him.



You're making things up. Both Zoro and Fujitora were able to push each other back mind you Fujitora had both the element of surprise and Zoro used a singular sword. Both of them were fighting at nowhere near full power and Fujitora recognized the brevity of Zoro's strength despite this. Bastille a fucking vice admiral was calling out Fujitora's name out of worry meant for chirsts sake.


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Oct 8, 2015)

Johnny Rain said:


> You're making things up. Both Zoro and Fujitora were able to push each other back mind you Fujitora had both the element of surprise and Zoro used a singular sword. Both of them were fighting at nowhere near full power and Fujitora recognized the brevity of Zoro's strength despite this.



It makes no difference whatsoever, unless you think Zoro had extensive knowledge on Doflamingo's abilities. He was running into a situation with no knowledge and got deflected by Fujitora. Then he got casually pushed into that hole. Fuji wasn't pursuing him after that point, while Zoro had enough strength to send one of his slashes back... which failed to damage Fujitora and just pushed him back a few meters, by the way.


----------



## gold ace (Oct 8, 2015)

maupp said:


> kids these days, not as smart as we used to be as kids



Nice arguement. Since there wasn't one, I assume you give up and you therefore agree with me


----------



## gold ace (Oct 8, 2015)

Johnny Rain said:


> Luffy nor Zoro should get fodderized by any admiral. We saw how they were able to react to Fujitora while not participating at any where near full strength.



Luffy wouldn't get fodderized.

Zoro might get fodderized or low diffed.


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Oct 8, 2015)

gold ace said:


> Luffy wouldn't get fodderized.
> 
> Zoro might get fodderized or low diffed.



Outside of G4, Luffy would get fodderized. G4 is just temporary and leaves Luffy vulnerable once it's over. Doflamingo was previously injured and managed to outlast it, so one of the admirals that are fresh can likely match or stall G4 until it ends. 

The admirals would low-diff Luffy (overall)... or maybe the lower end of mid-diff, in my opinion.


----------



## maupp (Oct 8, 2015)

King Itachi said:


> And saying Zoro doesn't get stomped by Sabo isn't embarrassing?
> Sabo actually had a respectable fight against Fujitora and just acquired MMnM. Fujitora would have won the fight if they continued, but it would have been nothing less than high difficulty.
> 
> Zoro got pushed back like a small nuisance and would have died if Fujitora actually pursued him.



Got it. In your selective memory you only remember Fuji pushing Zoro(into a hole) but can't recall Zoro pushing back Fuji as well. Ok I'm definitely confident I'm not dealing with a bias poster 

And Sabo stomping Zoro . Common dude your trolling attempt is very weak, try harder


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Oct 8, 2015)

maupp said:


> Got it. In your selective memory you only remember Fuji pushing Zoro(into a hole) but can't recall Zoro pushing back Fuji as well. Ok I'm definitely confident I'm not dealing with a bias poster
> 
> And Sabo stomping Zoro . Common dude your trolling attempt is very weak, try harder



If you actually read the post to Johnny Rain, you'd see I indicated such.
Your concessions are fine with me.


----------



## Johnny Rain (Oct 8, 2015)

King Itachi said:


> It makes no difference whatsoever, unless you think Zoro had extensive knowledge on Doflamingo's abilities. He was running into a situation with no knowledge and got deflected by Fujitora. Then he got casually pushed into that hole. Fuji wasn't pursuing him after that point, while Zoro had enough strength to send one of his slashes back... which failed to damage Fujitora and just pushed him back a few meters, by the way.



Zoro was jumped, and didn't plan on facing Fujitora. You're massively downplaying how big of a factor that is to Zoro getting pushed down in the first place. Look at how Marco or Jozu sent admirals flying off the strength of surprise. 

Ashura will assuredly nullify any type of constricting parasite may do, his gorilla arms may also serve a similar fate.

Dolflamingo simply isn't beating Luffy nor Zoro at full power with no PIS.


----------



## Johnny Rain (Oct 9, 2015)

gold ace said:


> Luffy wouldn't get fodderized.
> 
> Zoro might get fodderized or low diffed.


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Oct 9, 2015)

Johnny Rain said:


> Zoro was jumped, and didn't plan on facing Fujitora. You're massively downplaying how big of a factor that is to Zoro getting pushed down in the first place. Look at how Marco or Jozu sent admirals flying off the strength of surprise.



Zoro got deflected. Marco and Jozu were on the offensive. 
> Zoro was going on the offensive against Doflamingo.
> Fujitora deflects him and goes on the offensive.

At least in Zoro's case, he still had time to react. The admirals were never given that chance against Marco and Jozu. And Marco/Jozu didn't get stomped by the admirals, by the way.

An unfortunate chain of events had eliminated them.



> Ashura will assuredly nullify any type of constricting parasite may do, his gorilla arms may also serve a similar fate.



That's conjecture. We don't even know if Ashura is Zoro's trump card.



> Dolflamingo simply isn't being Luffy nor Zoro at full power with no PIS.



If the gladiators weren't there to protect Luffy after using G4 the first time, Doflamingo would have killed him.

What does that tell you?


----------



## Johnny Rain (Oct 9, 2015)

King Itachi said:


> Zoro got deflected. Marco and Jozu were on the offensive.
> > Zoro was going on the offensive against Doflamingo.
> > Fujitora deflects him and goes on the offensive.
> 
> ...



Aokiji was on the offensive against Luffy, Aokiji was on the offensive against whtebeard. Zoros situation was no diffrent. That bias is coming out like water through a strainer though. 

It probably isn't because he likely has a new move that goes even above that.  

Without PIS I said, read my post. Although without PIS Luffy and Zoro at full power would one shot Dolflamingo with thier strongest Attacks. 


What it tells me is that in a few short months Luffy and Zoro without even either of them being the age of 22 will be  guranteed Yonkou level top tiers who wield legendary status within the top of the pirate world. Something no other supernova, most admirals, and 99.9% of pirates can't say for themselves.


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Oct 9, 2015)

Johnny Rain said:


> Aokiji was on the offensive against Luffy, Aokiji was on the offensive against whtebeard. Zoros situation was no diffrent. That bias is coming out like water through a strainer though.



What does that even mean? Quote my post with your counterarguments.
Aokiji didn't have time to react against Marco and Jozu. That was my point.

Dissimilar comparisons you're trying to make.



> It probably isn't because he likely has a new move that goes even above that.



He definitely does. Manipulating the strings of Parasite via Ashura like a gorilla sounds ridiculous, though... 



> Without PIS I said, read my post. Although without PIS Luffy and Zoro at full power would one shot Dolflamingo with thier strongest Attacks.



Based on what?
G4 Luffy couldn't even one-shot Doflamingo, and that's considered his strongest form as of right now.

What's different about Zoro in this case?



> What it tells me is that in a few short months Luffy and Zoro without even either of them being the age of 22 will be Yonkou level top tiers who wield legendary status within the top of the pirate world. Something no other supernova, most admirals, and 99.9% of pirates can't say for themselves.



If there's another timeskip, you're just incorrect. 
There's no reason to make such statements at this point in the manga.


----------



## Johnny Rain (Oct 9, 2015)

King Itachi said:


> What does that even mean? Quote my post with your counterarguments.
> Aokiji didn't have time to react against Marco and Jozu. That was my point.
> 
> Dissimilar comparisons you're trying to make.
> ...



You're saying Aokiji isn't fast enough to rest to Jozu or Marco. Got it.


Having external demons grant you 9 arms is ridiculous but I'll let you cook.  

Based on the fact Zoro and Luffy have multi mountain busting capability with endless amounts of capability to spam said Attacks but choose not too hence, PIS. They would out Dolflamingo 6 feet deep in a serious 1 vs 1.

There one be another time skip, you've seen how many things have been put into motion already. We're in for the final ride and Luffy + Zoro will at the end stand on the very top of it power wise, legendary status wise, and relevance wise.


----------



## Johnny Rain (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## Kai (Oct 9, 2015)

Sabo mid diffs without the Mera Mera.
Sabo absolutely destroys Zoro with Mera Mera currently; by the time we see Sabo again with mastered Mera powers Zoro will also likely be on a completely new level - which, by then would probably be high difficulty fight whichever side it sways.


----------



## Intus Legere (Oct 9, 2015)

All I can say is, Zoro doesn?t seem to be on Sabo?s league, but he didn?t show all he is capable of as of yet. Feats vs. feats, Sabo should win with mild difficulty.



Amol said:


> Doflamingo mid diffed Law _without_ going all out.
> Sabo is stronger than DD and Zoro weaker than Law.
> The best diff Zoro can offer here is Mid(low). Even that is a best case scenario for him.



Pretty bad comparison, Law vs. Doflamingo was far from being one-sided, and it was far from being a standard battle with standard powers like this one. Law could have won against Doflamingo if not for his ability to stitch his own internal organs, despite the difference in physical stats.


----------



## maupp (Oct 9, 2015)

It's funny how holding back and all sort of disadvantages only apply to admirals but not everyone else. We keep hearing fuji was holding back, not trying etc, as if the other side weren't doing the same . 

Zoro unleashing a no named slash(which pushed Fuji back and had his soldiers worry) isn't being mentioned by some tards. Luffy warning Fuji of his attacks and blatantly pitying Fuji due to blindness(whether that was necessary or justify) is being ignored but we keep on hearing how fuji was holding back. 

Fuji was holding back? Sure, so were Zoro and Luffy, so what's the point . 

An admiral cannot low diff the likes of luffy and Zoro, that has been thrown out the window in dressrossa, people are better off just forgetting about that, tardism won't change anything . 

These guys are right up there as force contenders with the big boys in the Opverse. They're scratching the top and Oda has they set up ready to tango with the strongest there is in the sea. People seems to fail to grasp this for some odd reasons


----------



## Raiden34 (Oct 9, 2015)

maupp and the zoro fanboyism..... Someone needs to tell maupp that Zoro isn't equal to Luffy.


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Oct 9, 2015)

Sabo fights Burgess while Zoro  fights Pica Golem who could low diff Burgess

Sabo needs DF to fight Fujitora. Zoro uses no-name slash and Fuji gets pushed back saying its "brutal"

Zoro > Sabo why can't you DUMB TROLLS see that


----------



## tanman (Oct 9, 2015)

Nice necro.
The worst thing about this thread is that the OP says "average Asura attacks." Further perpetuating the nonsense idea that Asura has been established as a mode rather than an attack.


----------



## Johnny Rain (Oct 9, 2015)

tanman said:


> Nice necro.
> The worst thing about this thread is that the OP says "average Asura attacks." Further perpetuating the nonsense idea that Asura has been established as a mode rather than an attack.



The Japanese word kyoutryu literally means nine sword style. It's as much a mode as him varying the use of 1 sword, 2 sword, or three.
This should be pretty fucking clear by now considering ashura isn't an attack he uses but a denomination for the attack(s) he uses with that 9 sword style.


----------

